# DragonBall Movie Trailer!!!!



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 4, 2008)

Heres the new DragonBall movie trailer!!!!

The NRA does reach out to minorities,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2008)

that's a fake you idiot.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 4, 2008)

_Dear god, i can't unsee that garbage trailer._


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Bwhahahahaha.  

Trailer was terrible.  The scary thing...the real trailer definitely won't be that good.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 4, 2008)

Cell said:


> that's a fake you idiot.



No, my dear, this is official. 

And this looks like another of  those martial art movies. Not that I dont like it. It looks cool for my age (14 yr olds)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2008)

IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH DBZ. it's a fake.


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 4, 2008)

Cell said:


> IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH DBZ. it's a fake.



Are you stupid?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Cell said:


> IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH DBZ. it's a fake.


The real trailer won't have anything to do with DBZ either.  It's based off Dragonball, there's a huge difference.  Goku is apparently a high school student in this fucking lame story.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.
> 
> Trailer was terrible.  *The scary thing...the real trailer definitely won't be that good*.



Qft         .


----------



## Karin Maaka (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw the trailer on /a/ just recently. 

 GENERIC AMERICANIZED KUNG-FU MOVIE

 And Piccolo isn't green.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

•Grimmjow• said:


> No, my dear, this is official.
> 
> And this looks like another of  those martial art movies. Not that I dont like it. It looks cool for my age (14 yr olds)





Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.
> 
> Trailer was terrible.  The scary thing...the real trailer definitely won't be that good.





Rukia said:


> The real trailer won't have anything to do with DBZ either.  It's based off Dragonball, there's a huge difference.  Goku is apparently a high school student in this fucking lame story.





Violent-nin said:


> Qft         .



Its not fake! That is the lastest trailler that was leaked...

And Yeah it does SUCK HARD

DBZ Live action stuff is doomed to fail even before someone thinked about making them


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Its not fake! That is the lastest trailler that was leaked...
> 
> And Yeah it does SUCK HARD
> 
> DBZ Live action stuff is doomed to fail even before someone thinked about making them


Wow, really?  It's never a good sign when still images with the names of the characters are shown in a trailer.  lol, it's something I would expect out of a DOA: Dead or Alive trailer...but Dragonball had to resort to it?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought Goku was a baby in DragonBall, and shit theres no Super Saiyans!!!


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2008)

All i can say is, where the hell is Krillin?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 4, 2008)

Massive fail


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2008)

mai is hot <3


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 4, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> All i can say is, where the hell is Krillin?



This. Fucking THIS!

At least the guy that plays Yamcha looks like he somewhat fits the role.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

iamj said:


> mai is hot <3



Yeah but wtf the is a Mai? I dont remember her


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2008)

She was with Pilaf, wasn't she?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 4, 2008)

Please god no!


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> She was with Pilaf, wasn't she?



Ah! I remembered now it was her and a fox guy


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

The only thing in this movie that looks good is Mai.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

Not even a kamahamha wave shown. Dumb shits. Owell.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Man, It just makes me mad how people can do a shit movie and will probabky still earn bigbucks only due to the Dragonball name

If you change the name of the characters, and take away the orange suit ther eis nothing else that resembles DB


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 4, 2008)

eh looked alright I guess, its still going to murder what Dragonball should be


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why is Goku played by a white guy, it makes no sense.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2008)

there is no puar or oolong and i wasn't goku supposed to be a uncivilized kid who went "patpat" on bulma's panties


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Why is Goku played by a white guy, it makes no sense.



Cause it's American made? And no anime character looks Asian?


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Why is Goku played by a white guy, it makes no sense.



Goku was not even asian.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 4, 2008)

wasn't Master Roshi pretty bald in dragonball? and Piccollo is barely green.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 4, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Goku was not even asian.



well, he spoke japanese


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 4, 2008)

Meh, despite how a lot of people (read: fans of the manga/anime) would be expecting a Dragonball movie to be presented, im interested in seeing Wong's/Chow's interpretation of the story regardless. I didn't think this teaser looked too bad either. The main ingredients are definately there though... the main characters, the ki blasts, and the martial arts action.

Im still looking forward to its release.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 4, 2008)

The teaser wasn't horrible, so I'm a little happier than I thought I would be


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

If its the same trailer I saw, then it's real.

I dunno, Goku seems too normal.....nice to see that Yamcha is getting a decent role. But as a fan, I'm pretty dissapointed. Looks even dorkier than DOA.


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> well, he spoke japanese



So did his entire base of readers.

Well before they got to America.

Did Goku come from the planet Japaiyan?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 4, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> well, he spoke japanese



only cuz he was raised there. that doesnt make him asian, he's an alien

i personally liked the trailer. only wished it showed a kamehameha, but at least we saw roshi shoot ki

btw did goku fly in dragonball? or did he learn that from king kai in dbz?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

I got the impression that there wasn't any real races in dragonball.........some people looked human, the others looked like animal humanoids.

If I remember correctly, Goku learned it from Kami sometime in Dragonball.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 4, 2008)

I dsont know why everyones so mad, i guess everyones probably 20-100 yrs old and so find it rubbish, anyone from 10-15 shud like this trailer, or anyone hu likes martial art movies. Its not so bad, you should be happy they let us see the trailer a year early. or kinda.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 4, 2008)

Hylian said:


> only cuz he was raised there. that doesnt make him asian, he's an alien



So he's an alien? Wow, that's really news to me, I'm sooooo glad you pointed that out for me.



iamj said:


> So did his entire base of readers.
> 
> Well before they got to America.
> 
> Did Goku come from the planet Japaiyan?



Yes, and therefore he's an Asialien. 

/sarcasm off


----------



## xKisame (Oct 4, 2008)

It's supposed to be an americanized / modernized movie. So it technically wont have a lot to do with the actual episodes of dragon ball. Although it looks like a decent teen movie.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 4, 2008)

Epic movie is epic


----------



## DideeKawaii (Oct 4, 2008)

This, insult my childhood to the fullest. I'm insulted..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow that was actually really good......NOT!!! Its awful


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 4, 2008)

yo dudes i dunno but you,but this movie that's coming its nothing like db,i ain't going to see this shit.......and i also hate what they did to db.....


----------



## vervex (Oct 4, 2008)

I just vomited a bit in my mouth right now.


----------



## Creator (Oct 4, 2008)

*Dies*


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 4, 2008)

............


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 4, 2008)

I refuse to call this Dragonball.  I hope everyone involved dies a painful death.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

*No comment*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

Ningen said:


> I refuse to call this Dragonball.  I hope everyone involved dies a painful death.



Even Chow Yun Fat?


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 4, 2008)

this is going to be at least 7 different kinds of awful


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 4, 2008)

The more I watch that trailer the less I like it


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe they reunite the 7 balls and ask the dragon to make it a proper movie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

vervex said:


> I just vomited a bit in my mouth right now.


Dodgeball?  



Spencer_Gator said:


> The more I watch that trailer the less I like it


Hahahahahaha.

Hilarious post.  I disturbed my apartment neighbors with the loud laugh I released after reading it.  

Shouldn't Goku be...I don't know...younger?  Bulma with machine guns...another hilarious image.

I'm surprised they decided to make Dragonball...it doesn't have much of an American audience.  Dragonball Z is the series everyone loves here.

Details from the script make it sound like they are eliminating any possibility of Goku being discovered to be an alien in a later movie.  (Not something to be happy about if you are a purist.)


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bulma with machine guns isn't stupid. because she did have a machine gun once I think. also Goku nor anyone in dragonball is japanese. there is no japan or america or real world places in dragonball. plus Goku isn't even from that planet.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasn't as bad as people make it out to be.  If you take away the DB title it has it looks like the run of the mill Kung Fu Action movie, which I can enjoy on a saturday


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Stupid Fox, turning Goku into a white boy, and making Roshi *serious*? Oh yes, hire the Asian guy to play Yamcha but it was too fucking hard to apply green make-up for Piccolo. Fail.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 5, 2008)

^I'm pretty sure that is like Old Piccolo, before he makes his wish to be young again.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 5, 2008)

TakedaY said:


> Stupid Fox, turning Goku into a white boy, and making Roshi *serious*? Oh yes, hire the Asian guy to play Yamcha but it was too fucking hard to apply green make-up for Piccolo. Fail.



they didn't turn Goku into a white boy. Goku was never japanese to begin with because there is no Japan in Dragonball. plus he is from another planet.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 5, 2008)

It just keeps getting worse and worse..


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok so ive noticed that some comments are just ....
While its your choice if you like it not but Bloody hell atleast get your facts right

ITS NOT DRAGONBALL Z ITS DRAGONBALL....so no SSJ.
Mai IS a canon character
Final Piccolo IS green
Anyone with a pale skin tone could play goku...Hes neither White nor Asian hes a Saiyan.
Bulma DID have a gun.

They obviously cant fit all 150 episodes into a two hour movie because that would be stupid. So they've merged characters together like:
Launch + Bulma
Yamcha + Krillin
Mai + shu
Piccolo + Pilaf

The reason roshi has hair is because fox didn't want to piss off the Chinese people because they deem a stereotypical Bald Asian martial arts master as offensive...don't ask me why its just what happened with POTC.

/rant


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Oct 5, 2008)

^good work man +reps


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Ok so ive noticed that some comments are just ....
> While its your choice if you like it not but Bloody hell atleast get your facts right
> 
> ITS NOT DRAGONBALL Z ITS DRAGONBALL....so no SSJ.
> ...



Nice one, you must know alot about This Movie...


----------



## TheGangsta (Oct 5, 2008)

The trailer is real, and I have to say that this might possibly be one of the worst movies ever made. Basically what this is is an American company trying to cash in on the Chinese kung fu thing. They wanted to make a new "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" or something.

This movie shares NOTHING with Dragonball except for the characters names, and the name 'Dragonball' on it.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2008)

My fucking ribs oh shit that was horrible.


----------



## Xell (Oct 5, 2008)

I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS BEFORE.


SUPERB.


----------



## Seany (Oct 5, 2008)

THIS. IS. DRAGONBALL!!! 



?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 5, 2008)

TakedaY said:


> Stupid Fox, turning Goku into a white boy, and making Roshi *serious*? *Oh yes, hire the Asian guy to play Yamcha but it was too fucking hard to apply green make-up for Piccolo. Fail.*


I seriously lmao'd hard on that post. XDDDDD


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> Ok so ive noticed that some comments are just ....
> While its your choice if you like it not but Bloody hell atleast get your facts right
> 
> ITS NOT DRAGONBALL Z ITS DRAGONBALL....so no SSJ.
> ...



:rofl :rofl :rofl

_I'm not ready for this_

I certainly hope it wasn't Goku who says that.


----------



## Seany (Oct 5, 2008)

^It was. Come on though even Goku has had doubts and fears before.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Goku was butt-fucking Communism _[Red Army]_ before he was even a teenager. Shows that white boys can't do the job right like an Asian Goku . 

If the Flying Nimbus isn't in this or Roshi's turtle than it's going to phail even harder.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2008)

?Grimmjow? said:


> Nice one, you must know alot about This Movie...



Yes..yes i do..Ive been following this movie since its been announced...I consider myself a big DBZ Fan......

Personally it think they should have made it like LOTR without all the realism bullshit but i will still see it as an *ADAPTION*. I dont thinks it bad at all most of it was expected...Not great but not bad.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Yes..yes i do..Ive been following this movie since its been announced...I consider myself a big DBZ Fan......
> 
> Personally it think they should have made it like LOTR without all the realism bullshit but i will still see it as an *ADAPTION*. I dont thinks it bad at all most of it was expected...Not great but not bad.



Goku is a brown hair teenanger

Master Roshi seems like taken out from Karate Kid

The only real DB thing are the names

So its not a freaking adaptation its just a big fucking shit to make real fans waste money to make shitty producers rich


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't like it. They should do an non realism movie or nothing. In my country we made an movie based on a famous french comics. The story was not good but the good thing is that, they don't tried to do something realism, it was almost like a cartoon/comics and because of that, i think this movie was not so bad.

EDIT: That make me laugh cause i just watched a video of The Mask and Jim Carey liook like Piccolo more than the piccolo in Dragonball the movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHID-Pa20E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn, that was horrible.

It's a walking, talking JOKE!


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Goku is a brown hair teenanger
> 
> Master Roshi seems like taken out from Karate Kid
> 
> ...



Do you even know what a fucking adaptation is

*ad·ap·ta·tion - something that is adapted  ; specifically : a composition rewritten into a new form
— ad·ap·ta·tion*

Your right its not exactly dragonball...If you want something as same as the anime then watch the freakin anime and dont watch the movie...no ones forcing you to.
Fact is that this is james wongs vision of the dragonball story....Which is fine with me because i hate predictability....

You act like you've seen the whole movie..... well guess what you've not. Instead your getting butthurt over minor details and things that just cant be helped


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Do you even know what a fucking adaptation is
> 
> *ad?ap?ta?tion - something that is adapted  ; specifically : a composition rewritten into a new form
> ? ad?ap?ta?tion*
> ...




I have no problem when things are changed. In fact, I expect it. 

But I'm not to keen on the fact that it looks like they've completely changed Goku. He looks like a normal kid and acts like one.....in such, all i see is Justin Chatwin. 

None of the things that made Dragonball cool is present. The manga/anime created its own unique world..........the movie just looks like present day.

So don't get pissy at fans who get pissy at this......I'll still watch it and I'll hope it turns out good........but the trailer reminds me too much of that crappy DOA movie.

Actually, the crappy DOA movie had a better trailer....so......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2008)

dammm, i barfed shitted pissed cried and ear wax melted out of my ear, all at the same time  

Sorry, gotta go clean up, movie looks like crap.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Fact is that this is james wongs vision of the dragonball story....Which is fine with me because i hate predictability....



That may be.  But I think that he should at least _try_ to do justice to the source material.

Take Speed Racer for example.  That was a great movie, because the directors took the time to make sure it was reminiscent of the anime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> That may be.  But I think that he should at least _try_ to do justice to the source material.
> 
> Take Speed Racer for example.  That was a great movie, because the directors took the time to make sure it was reminiscent of the anime.



Not according to most critics and imdb.....


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Not according to most critics and imdb.....



In my opinion, it was a good movie that stayed true to the anime.

And I don't listen to the IMDB community.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 5, 2008)

The dragonball looks tasty


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like a crap movie as expected.

LOL @ Goku. That's not even him, and I'm not talking about the stupid ass reason "he's played by a white guy"



Ryuzaki? said:


> They obviously cant fit all 150 episodes into a two hour movie because that would be stupid. So they've merged characters together like:
> Launch + Bulma
> Yamcha + Krillin
> Mai + shu
> Piccolo + Pilaf



I get not using every character.

But merging Krillin? That's stupid as hell. He's undoubtedly one of the key characters in Dragonball. He's Goku's best friend and one of the few humans to have any relevance as the series progressed. He deserves to be in the movie much more than Yamchump.



Ryuzaki? said:


> Do you even know what a fucking adaptation is
> 
> *ad?ap?ta?tion - something that is adapted  ; specifically : a composition rewritten into a new form
> ? ad?ap?ta?tion*
> ...



lol @ that excuse. You can keep the core personality of a character and still make a different setting. From what I've seen and heard of this movie's Goku, it's completely different than the original. In fact, it doesn't even seem like Goku, just some lame ass high school loser who conveniently has the same name. The same might go for Roshi if he really isn't a pervert.

Regardless of how different the characters are to the source material, the movie would have much more potential if they had used the Red Ribbon Army instead of Piccolo, or at least integrate the RR Army into the movie.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2008)

Im not pissy at fans for complaining...Im pissy at complaints that are just plain stupid....
OMG OMG NO WAIZ HE HAZ BROWN HAIR....DIS MOVIE GONNA FAIL FAIL FAIL!!!1!!!1

Thats what makes me


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm still upset over the Krillin shit. I mean wtf? Why replace him with Yamcha. WTF did Yamcha ever do besides, try to steal the dragonballs, turn good, fuck bulma, get ethered by a saibamen, get ethered by an android & then just become useless? No hate, I just prefer Krillin to him.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Ok so ive noticed that some comments are just ....
> While its your choice if you like it not but Bloody hell atleast get your facts right
> 
> ITS NOT DRAGONBALL Z ITS DRAGONBALL....so no SSJ.
> ...



i don't think they merged yamcha and krillin. yamcha is just yamcha, he doesnt share any of krillins qualities. that and piccolo is evil demon piccolo+piccolo jr. (not pilaf). 

bulma and launch maybe, but bulma always had machine guns in DB. mai and shu are a given because she transforms like shu does.

what i think is another possibility is that they merged:
goku+ teen gohan
chi-chi+ videl

goku is apparently a high schooler loser like gohan was, and chichi is a popular girl like videl (since she was the daughter of hercule). they probably weren't planning on going as far as the buu saga, so they're doing it now. plus putting them in that setting makes more sense to attract new audiences


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2008)

Hylian said:


> i don't think they merged yamcha and krillin. yamcha is just yamcha, he doesnt share any of krillins qualities. that and piccolo is evil demon piccolo+piccolo jr. (not pilaf).
> 
> bulma and launch maybe, but bulma always had machine guns in DB. mai and shu are a given because she transforms like shu does.
> 
> ...



Its Dragonball not Dragonball Z....


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2008)

What I'm curious about is why there was no green MPAA disclaimer screen.

This might not be an official teaser.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 5, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> What I'm curious about is why there was no green MPAA disclaimer screen.
> 
> This might not be an official teaser.



Possibly, or it's potential to phail harder than *Eragon* _[Also made by Fox]_ stopped the *MPAA* from being even affiliated with this shit .

This could well be the worst manga/book to movie adaptation with the power to kill two generation's of dreams and fanboyism with it. 

Dragon Ball Movie = Weapon of Mass Demoralization​


----------



## Hylian (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> Its Dragonball not Dragonball Z....



yea...i'm aware of that



excellence153 said:


> What I'm curious about is why there was no green MPAA disclaimer screen.
> 
> This might not be an official teaser.



possibly..this was a promo shown in some expo a while ago. the trailer that is going to be shown with max payne might be different


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 5, 2008)

If that IS official, then I will be terribly saddened. :<


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYltu4usfXk[/YOUTUBE]

expresses my thoughts well.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 5, 2008)

well maybe we will see more with Max Payne


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm surprised so many pple don't think its official.

It might be somewhat different thn the final teaser(Remember, Spiderman 3 changed its trailer after the original trailer showing Venom was released), but that is definately from the actual movie........


----------



## Shade (Oct 5, 2008)

There could be a different trailer shown with Max Payne as this trailer was made a while ago and made (evidently) before the CGI was done.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 6, 2008)

^i am boycotting Db movie, anyone wanna join?

they ruined it, they butchered it, hell, I could prolly make a better DB or DBZ movie than Wong.Shit, UWE BOLL could do it better


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

WOAH there big Fella!!! I am all in favor of Boycotting this movie. But do NOT swing that man's name ANYWHERE near Dragonball. People have gotten killed for less


----------



## Gator (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought picollo made a good saibaman tho


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Huh...................... youre right.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 6, 2008)

LMFAO.. just watched the trailer and i have to say it looks like a new Power Rangers movie. wow.. guys/girls lets all ban together not to watch it and then they creators will have no money left to make a sequel or try it over again.... LMFAO


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking of watching it for the lulz but I think it'll be too embarrasing.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 6, 2008)

...So everyone except Goku, is Asian? How does that work out?


----------



## Adonis (Oct 6, 2008)

That was like being sodomized through the visual centers of my brain...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> ...So everyone except Goku, is Asian? How does that work out?



Because the studios worry an asian lead isn't going to bring enough money in. When you think about it, there arent many famous asian-americans in Hollywood(Robin Shou would have been a good choice if the movie was made 10 years ago.....)


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Because the studios worry an asian lead isn't going to bring enough money in. When you think about it, there arent many famous asian-americans in Hollywood(Robin Shou would have been a good choice if the movie was made 10 years ago.....)



Aaron Yoo?


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 6, 2008)

**childhood comes back from the local convenience store after watching the bootleg DB teaser which made it realize moar lube was needed*

*childhood watches the official DB teaser and discovers that all the lube in the world won't make a baseball bat fit inside a bottle without utter destruction of the container*

*after hours of contemplating, childhood knows what it must do.........it must physically and mentally get used to being violated anally*

*childhood goes to the closest pr0n shop in hopes of finding an extra large black dildo*

*brb**


----------



## Talon. (Oct 6, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> WOAH there big Fella!!! I am all in favor of Boycotting this movie. But do NOT swing that man's name ANYWHERE near Dragonball. People have gotten killed for less



izzat a death threat?
but he can do it betta, i mean, Bloodrayne wasnt all THAT bad....


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Aaron Yoo?



He's talented, but I've yet to see him in the lead role of a major movie. John Cho is the same way...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 6, 2008)

IMO, the movie should've focused on RR army as the villains of the first movie, with mercenary Tao as Goku's last battle in the movie. Speaking of which, I think Chow-Yun Fat would've made a better Tao than Roshi. Then have Piccolo as villain for the second. 

I don't really care if Goku was an alien (lame excuse anyways), I do think a young Asian actor should've been cast for Goku, but the one must consider MartialHorror's point that execs probably worry that won't rake in as much money...

I think they could've kept Krillin easy (I mean they have Master Roshi's master...), and no, they didn't merge him with Yamcha. They apparently made some original character who's Goku's friend and classmate as a replacement. I mean, in the movie he has monk ties, why not just have Goku meet him at a temple and start off their friendship from there?

It's not something I have against the movie, but why is Mutaito black? Just seems weird...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

They should've done the Pilaf movie. Could have been a good introduction to the world of dragonball and the dragonballs would be a stronger focus on the plot.

Then if its a success, move on to Picollo.

Red Ribbon army was a lame arc, imo. I didn't really buy how any of it went down. The first character who seems like a good fighter(Blue) is easily(and stupidely) killed by Tao. Goku's powerup was dorky. Plus, Goku taking on armies would cost alot of money......

I disagree on Chou being Tao.....he's too heavy. Chou can make a good Roshi if he goes all out, but it depends how they do the character. Right now, all I see is Chou in Roshi's clothing.

I dont care on race, but I wish Goku's character was the same dorky, naive kid from the show, not some normal teenager.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> They should've done the Pilaf movie. Could have been a good introduction to the world of dragonball and the dragonballs would be a stronger focus on the plot.
> 
> Then if its a success, move on to Picollo.
> 
> ...



Eh, well, they combined certain elements of the original story with this movie. They could've done so with RR and Pilaf IMO. I think they could've worked something around the RR army's dismantlement, involve supporting cast or introduce an opposing military force (like the one that was present when Piccolo and Nappa went on their rampages) or something and off-screen events.

I still think it'd have been a good idea to have Goku battle the various generals and Tao for the 1st movie though. They could make some changes, but I think it could've been done.

What do you mean by "too heavy"? You mean in weight right? If so, Roshi was a skinny old man.  

My biggest gripe is the way they changed Goku's character too. I mean, it's understandable to tweak with the story a little, but change what defined the main character is too much. To exclude major characters (Krillin) even moreso. It's personal preference on why I think a young Asian actor should've been cast, I just think Chatwin being cast was a generic choice if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 6, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> **childhood comes back from the local convenience store after watching the bootleg DB teaser which made it realize moar lube was needed*
> 
> *childhood watches the official DB teaser and discovers that all the lube in the world won't make a baseball bat fit inside a bottle without utter destruction of the container*
> 
> ...


**childhood comes back from pr0n store sadden because people under the age of 18 arent allowed to shop there*

*frowning, childhood decides to first try "it" with a pencil and work its way up the list of phallic shaped household objects*

*brb**


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 6, 2008)

My childhood is getting mentally raped


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

I can buy an old master being heavy, even if the anime does it differently. Tao is a man in his prime.

Anyway, once again, the RR army is too big for a risk-taking movie. It would cost WAY too much. Also, once again, the story arc wasn't all that in the RR arc.

You guys are asking for too much, and it goes to show none of you know anything about movies in general.

The chinese dragonball movie was basically only about the Pilaf arc and the narrative still felt rushed. So you guys think they can do it and add Krillin in there as well?

Here is what the dragonball movies should do.

Movie 1) Focus more on the dragonball world and the dragonballs. Introduce Goku, Yamcha and Bulma as they struggle against Pilaf(and Yamcha trying to steal the balls from them). End with Goku's sudden transformation and somehow him overcoming it. Roshi would have a small role.

Movie 2) Personally, I'd say this would be a good time to introduce Krillin. Focus it mainly on Goku and Krillin training under Roshi. Goku learns kamehameha. Combine the first tournament arc with the Picollo Damio arc. 

Movie 3) Focus entirely on Picollo.

Then if the movies are still successes, go on to DBZ. The thing simply is is that there is TOO much material for DB to be turned into a live action movie. You expect almost ALL of dragonball to be there. Non-fans would complain that its too convoluted while fans will complain that their favorite characters are getting too little screentime.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 6, 2008)

Where are Piccolo's antennae!? I demand an answer!


----------



## Shade (Oct 6, 2008)

The trailer you all saw was an incomplete version not meant to be shown to the fans.



			
				DBMB said:
			
		

> We Haven’t Seen The Theatrical Trailer Yet, And We Won’t See It With ‘Max Payne’
> 
> DB Legends had the opportunity to talk with Twentieth Century Fox about the leaked promotional footage, believed by some to be the theatrical trailer, as well as the trailer we’d see with Max Payne. This is what they had to say:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 6, 2008)

wow that sucks I have to wait to be "wowed" yea I doubt I will go "wow" after seeing it


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 7, 2008)

Right about now the only thing that will "wow" me is if Emmy Rossum, Jamie Chung and the chick playing Mai all strip naked in the movie and get oiled up. 

I'd pay $10 for that I think.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 7, 2008)

Shade said:


> The trailer you all saw was an incomplete version not meant to be shown to the fans.



Link: 

As Shade says, apparently the "leaked trailer" was just a thrown-together promotional video for the Lincencing expo.

The "really kick-ass" theatrical trailer, special effects and all, will be shown later in the year..


----------



## hazashi (Oct 7, 2008)

wow piccolo is not green, and look's like nosferatu

damn you spike, this isnt buffy


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

im sick of this movie already.......
did Wong even study his source material?


----------



## Vaz (Oct 7, 2008)

*GOODBYE CHILDHOOD MEMORIES*


----------



## Goom (Oct 7, 2008)

holy crap, this looks like crap.


----------



## semperfi (Oct 7, 2008)

i think it isn't worth the money....


----------



## GsG (Oct 7, 2008)

Never mind all the BS I expected this trailer to be with all the incorrect props, settings, situations, cast, etc., but did I just see romance in this trailer?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 7, 2008)

yes.....romance in this wtf


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 7, 2008)

The *Red Army* are the actual producers of this shit, since they don't got the sacks to fight Goku, they're tarnishing his reputation with this film .


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 8, 2008)

?Grimmjow? said:


> Heres the new DragonBall movie trailer!!!!
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Enjoy!!!



my god......that was horrible


----------



## Weak (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never laughed so fucking hard at a trailer. Oh man, I'm still trying to catch my breath.

When they showed each character with their name, I laughed harder as it went on. 

It's generally obvious that something like Dragonball would be butchered if it were made for the theaters, but _holy shit_, I still didn't expect it to look this incredibly bad.

I'm still going to see it though. If the trailer had me rolling, the movie will put me in a casket.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck the filmmakers fuck the studio execs fuck the actors fuck the writers fuck their fucking families and their pets


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2008)

I was expecting this to suck, but not this bad 
Worst movie of the decade


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2008)

Hylian said:


> *only cuz he was raised there*. that doesnt make him asian, he's an alien
> 
> i personally liked the trailer. only wished it showed a kamehameha, but at least we saw roshi shoot ki
> 
> btw did goku fly in dragonball? or did he learn that from king kai in dbz?



No he wasn't, the DBverse is a completely different place where its only connection to Earth is through name


----------



## Seany (Nov 8, 2008)

Err this isn't the *real* trailer. What's the point of this being bumped?


----------

